# il fait du soleil/nuageux/orageux, etc. (weather expressions with "faire")



## Charlie Parker

Here are some more expressions that I have doubts about. I would like some Francophone reactions from both sides of the Atlantic.
_Il fait du soleil 
Il fait du brouillard
Il fait nuageux. _This one's wrong. Egueule has already told me it should be _Le ciel est nuageux ou le temps est nuageux. 
Il fait orageux._
I would be interested in collecting as many expression as I can with _Il fait..._I just don't want to teach my students the wrong thing. Merci d'avance.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also the following related discussions:
it's rainy
it's cloudy
it's stormy / it's cloudy
It is cloudy/sunny
il fait beau (temps) / il fait (du) soleil / il y a du soleil / le temps est beau/ensoleillé (Français Seulement forum)


----------



## xtrasystole

Some expressions (in French French):

_*Il fait* du soleil dehors _or_ *Il fait* soleil dehors, tu ferais mieux de sortir un peu dans le jardin plutôt que de rester devant la télévision !_

_Ça y est ! La pluie a cessé. *Il fait* soleil _or_ *Il fait* du soleil. _

_* Il fait* du brouillard ce matin. _
_* Il fait* beaucoup de brouillard, fais attention si tu prends la voiture. _
_* Il fait* un de ces brouillards ! _
_* Il fait* un brouillard à couper au couteau. _

_* Il fait* nuageux _(strictly wrong maybe but quite common) 
_* Il fait* gris. _
_* Il fait* gris dehors, il va peut-être pleuvoir. Le temps est gris. _

_*Il fait* sombre, tout d'un coup. Il va y avoir de l'orage. _

_Non, il ne pleut pas mais *il fait* humide _(il y a beaucoup d'humidité dans l'air)
_* Il fait* très humide. _

_* Il fait* sec. Froid mais sec, ce n'est pas désagréable. _
_Qu'est-ce qu'*il fait* sec, cette année ! On n'a presque pas eu de pluie. _

_* Il fait* du vent ce matin. _
_* Il fait* beaucoup de vent dehors. _
_* Il faisait* tellement de vent que mon chapeau s'est envolé. _
_* Il fait* un de ces vents ! _

_* Il fait* chaud aujourd'hui. _
_* Il va faire* encore plus chaud demain._

_Habille-toi bien, car *il fait* très froid !_
_* Il fait* un froid de canard _(very cold)

_* Il fait* un temps magnifique aujourd'hui. _
_En août, *il a vraiment fait* mauvais temps. _
_* Il n'a pas fait* beau temps l'été dernier. _
_J'ai eu Paul au téléphone, *il fait* un sale temps à Marseille. _


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beaucoup xtrasystole. J'avais peur que le site dont je me servait ait été erroné. Est-ce que les français disent : « Il fait nuageux. » Ça se dit ? Corrigez mon texte s'il vous plaît.


----------



## xtrasystole

As far as I am concerned, I would naturally use the 4 expressions you mentioned (even if some of them may be grammatically incorrect).


----------



## Nicomon

Si je reprends tes 4 phrases seulement... je dis:

Il fait soleil (sans *du*) 
Il *y a* du brouillard /de la brume (il *fait du* me semble curieux)
Il fait ou le ciel/le temps est nuageux/orageux

Il y a aussi: le temps est à la pluie/ à l'orage (ça, c’est peut-être québécois)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Other weather expressions with _faire _that I have reservations about:
_Il fait brumeux_
_…clair_
_…de l’orage_
_…du tonnere_
_…des éclairs_
_…doux_
_…glissant_
_…jour_
_…nuit_
These all come from al popular American book on French Grammar. I really only want to teach my students expressions that are not only correct but current in Canada. Merci d'avance.


----------



## ascoltate

None of them sounds weird to me, but I learned European French first, from family and from school, and only lived in Québec later, so I can't be sure... Most of these I am sure I have heard in Québec however (il fait doux, du tonnerre, jour, nuit, etc.)...


----------



## Corneille

There are many ways to express these concepts, and here are the most common ones in my opinion.  

Il fait clair, doux, jour, nuit

C'est brumeux (il y a de la brume), orageux (ou il y a un orage)

Il y a du tonnerre/des éclairs


----------



## Nicomon

Speaking for myself only...



Charlie Parker said:


> _Il fait brumeux_ mais plutôt... _c'est brumeux_ / _il y a de la brume_
> _…clair
> …de l’orage ??_ je dirais _il y a de l'orage (dans l'air) / le temps est à l'orage / c'est orageux _ou _il fait orageux_ (mais ce ne serait pas mon premier choix)
> _…du tonner*r*e ??_ je dirais _il y a du tonnerre/j'entends le tonnerre _ou_ il tonne _
> _…des éclairs ??_ je dirais _il y a des éclairs/as-tu vu les éclairs?_
> _…doux
> …glissant  _je dirais _(attention) c'est glissant /les rues, trottoirs sont glissants_
> _…jour
> …nuit_



In a nutshell... expressions like « _il fait du/de l'/des »_ don't come naturally to me. But others will say that il _fait +_ adjectives like _brumeux, orageux, nuageux_ isn't correct.
When in doubt... you may want to chose another phrasing.

Edit: There were no answers when I started writing this.


----------



## xtrasystole

Nicomon said:


> Il y a aussi: le temps est à la pluie/ à l'orage (ça, c’est peut-être québécois)


Ce n'est pas seulement québécois. On le dit en France, et c'est même une excellente expression, très correcte, reflétant une très bonne éducation.


----------



## whiffet

A good one:

_Il fait une chaleur à crever!_


----------



## madolo

jamais entendu : il fait du brouillard
                       il fait nuageux
on dira  : il y a du brouillard
             le temps est nuageux


----------



## Anna-chonger

est-ce qu'on dit en effet "_Il *fait* un de ces brouillards ! 
Il* fait* un brouillard à couper au couteau. " _???


----------



## Nicomon

Anna-chonger said:


> est-ce qu'on dit en effet "_Il *fait* un de ces brouillards ! _
> _Il* fait* un brouillard à couper au couteau. "_???


  Salut Anna,

Moi, je le dirais.  Ce que je n'aime pas - comme je l'ai écrit au #5 - c'est « il fait *du* ».


----------



## minederien

Nicomon said:


> Si je reprends tes 4 phrases seulement... je dis:
> 
> Il fait soleil (sans *du*)
> Il *y a* du brouillard /de la brume (il *fait du* me semble curieux)
> Il fait ou le ciel/le temps est nuageux/orageux
> 
> Il y a aussi: le temps est à la pluie/ à l'orage (ça, c’est peut-être québécois)




je suis française et suis tout à fait d'accord avec Nicomon.


----------



## amyl

Wiktionary ne se gêne pas : « Il fait nuageux, sec, soleil ».
fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/faire


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Je n'ai jamais entendu il fait nuageux !

Mais j'ajouterais à la liste d'xtrasystole :
Il fait bon.
il fait mauvais.
Il fait (un) vilain temps.

Et toi qui apprécies les expressions :
Il fait un temps de chien.
Il fait un froid de canard.
Il fait un temps à ne pas laisser/mettre un chien dehors.
Il fait une chaleur à crever.


----------



## catheng

il fait un temps de chien/ un froid de canard/un temps à ne pas mettre le nez dehors....... also exist in French French.....


----------



## yuechu

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai remarqué dans ce fil que "Il fait nuageux" est considéré comme correct. Est-ce que c'est considéré comme correct par certains et incorrect par d'autres personnes ?
Merci d'avance !

(EDIT : considéré correct-->considéré comme correct)


----------



## Chimel

Je le considère aussi comme (petite correction à apporter dans votre question) correct et je suis surpris que Cath. S. l'ait rejeté [ici]: il fait beau, il fait froid, il fait maussade... et donc aussi il fait nuageux. Je ne vois pas pourquoi cette construction serait possible avec d'autres adjectifs mais pas avec celui-là.


----------



## DearPrudence

Si vous relisez, vous verrez qu'on parlait de "il EST nuageux" et non "il FAIT nuageux"


----------



## yuechu

Merci pour votre réponse, Chimel ! Peut-être que "il fait nuageux" ne se dit pas en Bretagne !


----------



## petit1

"Il est nuageux / Il fait nuageux"   ne se disent pas non plus dans ma région et je ne l'ai jamais entendu dire ailleurs.

On dit: " le ciel est (très) couvert" / "Il y a des nuages" / "le ciel est nuageux"


----------



## Chimel

DearPrudence said:


> Si vous relisez, vous verrez qu'on parlait de "il EST nuageux" et non "il FAIT nuageux"


Dans le fil indiqué en lien, oui, mais je faisais référence au message #2 de [ce fil].



petit1 said:


> "Il est nuageux / Il fait nuageux" ne se disent pas non plus dans ma région et je ne l'ai jamais entendu dire ailleurs.


_Il est nuageux_, certainement pas. Mais ma question est alors: quel est le critère qui permettrait de savoir quel adjectif (décrivant une condition atmosphérique) peut ou non se construire avec _il fait..._ Est-ce une particularité propre à _nuageux_ ou y a-t-il d'autres cas? Quid de : il fait ensoleillé ce matin, il fait orageux, il fait pluvieux...?

J'admets que certaines de ces tournures sont moins fréquemment entendues que _il fait beau, chaud, froid_... Mais je ne me vois pas les qualifier de fautives, je n'ai aucun argument pour cela.


----------



## petit1

(Il semble être impossible de dire "il fait" avec un adjectif formé à partir d'un nom mais différent du nom. (pluvieux, orageux, ensoleillé, neigeux)
Une personne près de moi a une autre interprétation: chaud froid beau expriment un ressenti alors que dans les autres cas, c'est une constatation visuelle ou sonore.

Cela vous fait quelque chose. : chaud froid ... peur

En France on ne dit pas "*il fait ensoleillé, pluvieux , orageux*" mais "*C'est orageux* aujourd'hui." . Sans doute Est-ce différent en Belgique.


----------



## Chimel

Merci pour cette explication. Je ne prétends pas représenter "l'usage en Belgique" et je suis moi-même dans le doute: face à un cas comme _il fait ensoleillé_, je ne sais plus très bien si je le dirais naturellement ou non. Mais _il fait orageux_, certainement (qui peut être tout autant un ressenti que _il fait chaud_ ou _il fait lourd_)._ Il fait neigeux_ et _il fait venteux_, sûrement pas. Mais peut-être est-ce dû aussi au fait que ces adjectifs sont eux-mêmes assez rares dans l'usage courant: on ne dit guère _le temps est venteux_, de toute façon, on dit _il y a du vent_.

En tout cas, on ne dit pas chez nous _c'est orageux_ etc. Mais j'ai déjà été frappé par la tendance, dans certaines régions de France, à utiliser _c'est..._ dans d'autres cas où nous ne le ferions jamais, par exemple: C'est huit heures, il faut se lever.


----------



## wildan1

Donc, pour résumer pour nous anglophones, qui disons indifféremment _It's ______ (rainy, sunny, stormy, cloudy, windy, snowy, foggy, freezing, hot, muggy, icy, etc.)
_
Peut-on regrouper les variantes en français selon le type de temps, le genre, le verbe utilisé, ou... ?


----------



## Chimel

La question est pou le moins controversée...

Il me semble que la différence d'appréciation ne porte pas sur le type de temps, mais plutôt sur le caractère plus ou moins courant ou spécialisé de l'adjectif.

Usages indiscutables: il fait chaud / froid / beau / mauvais / lourd / gris... Ce sont des adjectifs très courants, qui ne font pas partie d'un vocabulaire météorologique plus "technique". Idem pour leurs synonymes familiers: il fait moche, il fait caillant...

Là où il y a désaccord entre nous, c'est pour savoir si la tournure s'utilise aussi avec des adjectifs un peu plus spécialisés, comme ceux qu'on utilise dans des bulletins météo (quoique que _orageux_ ne soit pas vraiment un terme technique...). Pour moi oui, mais visiblement pas pour mes collègues français. Je dis sans problèmes _il fait nuageux, il fait orageux, il fait pluvieux_. Sauf par exemple _il fait neigeux_, mais parce que _neigeux_ lui-même est peu utilisé, même dans d'autres constructions: on ne dira pas couramment _le temps est neigeux_, mais _le temps est à la neige, il neige, il risque de neiger... _Idem, dans une moindre mesure, pour _venteux_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme la plupart des personnes qui ont donné leur avis dans ce fil, je ne suis pas porté à dire _*il fait* nuageux, orageux, pluvieux, venteux, (du) vent, ensoleillé, (du) soleil_, etc. ; je dirais plus naturellement _*le temps* est nuageux, orageux, pluvieux, venteux, ensoleillé_, etc., voire simplement _*il y a* des nuages, des orages, de la pluie, du vent, du soleil_, etc.

Toutefois, quand le temps est décrit par un substantif, je dirais volontiers _il fait_ si l'on ajoute un qualificatif. Par exemple :

_*Il fait* grand soleil.
*Il fait* un vent à décorner les bœufs._​
On notera également ce que dit _Le Bon Usage_ de Grevisse à ce sujet :


> *§787 - Faire comme verbe impersonnel*
> a) *Avec un nom,* _faire_ sert à former de nombreuses expressions concernant l’atmosphère ou le temps :
> • Le nom est accompagné d’un déterminant : _ Il fait du soleil, du verglas, du vent, de la pluie, du brouillard, de l’orage, des éclairs. — Il fait un temps de chien, un temps épouvantable. Quel temps fait-il ? — Il faisait un beau soleil_ (Stendhal, _Rouge_, II, 1). — _ Il a fait hier un grand coup de vent_ (Littré). — _Il faisait une douce et molle matinée d’automne_ (Duhamel, cit. _Grand Lar. langue_). — _ Il faisait un froid de canard, une chaleur torride. Quelle chaleur il fait ! — Il fait trente degrés à l’ombre._ […]
> • Le nom n’est pas accompagné d’un déterminant : […] _Il fait déjà grand soleil_ ([Ac. 1032]). [[Cet] ex. [est] absen[t] en 2000, […] remplacé par _Il fait un beau soleil_.] — _ Il fait grand vent_ (Ac. 2000). — _Il fait beau temps. — Il fait soleil, maintenant_ (Mauriac, _Sagouin_, p. 93). […] Certains considèrent [_il fait soleil_], à tort, comme un régionalisme.
> b) *Avec un adjectif.*
> 1° À propos de la température, du temps qu’il fait, de l’atmosphère.
> • _Il fait chaud, étouffant, froid, bon, frais, doux, tiède. — Il fait glacial_ (Verl., _Amour_, Bournemouth). — _Il fait torride_ (Colette, _Maison de Claud._, xiii). — _Il fait pesant, l’ouest est noir_ (Willy et Colette, _Claud. à Paris_, p. 207). — _Il fait lourd_ (Dabit, _Hôtel du Nord_, xxx ; J. Genet, _Notre-Dame-des-Fleurs_, Œuvres compl., p. 84 ; Cl.  Simon, _Herbe_, p. 159).
> • _Il fait vilain, sec._ — _Cette année-là, il avait fait mauvais_ (Aragon, _Blanche ou l’oubli_, F°, p. 13). — _Il faisait beau, froid et venteux_ (Sagan, _Merveilleux nuages_, L. P., p. 105). — _Il fait laid_ : Flaub., _Corresp._, cit. _Trésor_ ; Gide, cit. _Grand Lar. langue._ — _Il fait affreux_ : Valéry, cit. _Rob._ — _Il fait très orageux ; un voile gris flotte entre le ciel et la terre_ (Gide, _Journal_, 31 juillet 1914). — _Il fait lourd et humide_ (dans _Rob._ 2001, art. _lourd_, III, 3, comme fam.). — _Il faisait laid, pluvieux et froid _(Pourrat, cit. _Trésor_, art. _pluvieux_, comme rare). _Il fait pluvieux_ est courant en Belgique.



Voir aussi le fil le ciel est/devient/se fait nuageux / il fait nuageux sur le forum Français Seulement.


----------



## Chimel

On serait donc en présence d'un belgicisme, en tout cas pour _il fait pluvieux_. Peut-être aussi pour _il fait orageux_, cité par Grevisse mais dans le Journal de Gide qui n'est peut-être pas très représentatif de l'usage actuel en France...

Merci pour ces clarifications, Maître Capello. Comme Wildan, je m'interroge tout de même sur le critère distinctif qui fait qu'en France (et en Suisse) la tournure peut être utilisée avec tel adjectif mais pas avec tel autre. Pourquoi _il fait lourd_ mais pas _il fait orageux_, qui signifie pratiquement la même chose? Le pragmatisme belge ignore ces différences subtiles et accepte à peu près tous les adjectifs qui relèvent du domaine météorologique...


----------



## Micia93

Peut-être parce que, comme dit plus haut, "nuageux", "orageux" sont des dérivés de substantifs ...


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne pense pas que l'on puisse en faire une règle. Reste d'ailleurs à savoir si c'est l'adjectif qui dérive du substantif ou si c'est le contraire… 

En tout cas, je dirais volontiers _il fait humide, sec_ ou _lourd_, mais je ne dirais pas _il fait pesant_.


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> je ne dirais pas _il fait pesant_.


Moi non plus, mais je ne dis guère non plus _le temps est pesant_.

La question qui me turlupine est donc de savoir pourquoi, pour la majorité des intervenants sur ce fil, certains adjectifs qui fonctionnent très bien avec _le temps est_ ne peuvent pas le faire avec _il fait_.

On dira que la langue n'est pas toujours logique et que c'est ce qui fait parfois son charme...


----------



## dylanxkane

*For....*
Pluvieux 
Nuageux
Brumeux 
Orageux

*Do you say?*
Il fait + Adjective... i.e il fait pluvieux = it's rainy
Or 
Il est + Adjective... i.e il est nuageux = it's cloudy

Because for froid/chaud/beau its Fait... Il fait froid = The weather is cold/ Its cold. 

Thank you!


----------



## atcheque

_Il est  _au mieux _C'est
Il fait _


----------



## dylanxkane

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Maître Capello

While _Il est pluvieux/nuageux_ is certainly incorrect, note that _Il fait pluvieux/nuageux_ sounds odd to me – unlike _Il fait beau/mauvais/chaud/froid_. I'd more naturally say, _*Le temps est* pluvieux/nuageux_, or simply, *Il pleut*.


----------

